

Open Source Codebase for project SixthSense by Pranav Mistry - nikhildaga
https://github.com/sixthsense/sixthsense

======
aggarwalachal
This has been open source for quite some time now.

This is probably what inspired the latest Microsoft Research demo
<http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/?id=160684>

For those who don't know, Pranav Mistry worked in MS as a UX researcher.

